# Aberdeen fishery & poll



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

This poll might be a little controversial and might start another flame war, but I'm going to do it anyway. I don't know how else to tell what affect a forum like this has on a fishing hole, so I am just going to ask  Call me curious.


CW


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

you live and learn! i learned my lessons many, many years ago!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I wouldn't fish it because of all the traffic on this site.

Slip


----------



## Riverfisher (Dec 27, 2005)

i think its because of the reports on here that the spot got so crowded
the same thing happend at knightsbridge for saugeye on the gmr
my best idea to fix the problem is to only let active member see the reports because many of the people taking up room there are not members just people who see the site and see that theres fish being caught
i'v not been posting some of my spots beacause i think they'l get overfished if i do.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Riverfisher said:


> my best idea to fix the problem is to only let active member see the reports because many of the people taking up room there are not members just people who see the site and see that theres fish being caught
> i'v not been posting some of my spots beacause i think they'l get overfished if i do.



Good point. I was just thinking of the number of folks on the forum, but I know when I posted this poll, I was curious to see who was on at the time and there were 3 members and 2 guests. It didn't even dawn on me then!

CW


----------



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

That is a good idea Riverfisher


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

I think I'm qualified to vote even though I have never fished Aberdeen. I didn't know about it until I read about it on this forum, and I never have fished it because it got overrun before I ever drove down there.   I'm not sure I would have, anyway, but I considered it. I do like catching wipers, and I'm not tellin' ya where I get 'em.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess the members who report often aredoing so w/ good intentions, but it does completely suck that the folks (guests) on here get to benefit from te reprots. Oh well such is life, we've battled the topic for years between here & GFO. I guess if you dont want the reports to get out..... Dont report. Sort of sad that it has to be like that.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

25 Years ago before there was a internet you would have combat fishing conditions on about every good weekend I have fished elbow to elbow many a day. Fished two weeks ago on saturday 7am till 12pm only four fisherman .Fish at stuart station alot during the winter no worse then it ever was.But there is a lot of fish attracted to the hot water so it hard to make a impact on that fishery.But I would hang on to any info about my best spots they get wore out quick.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

fisharder said:


> 25 Years ago before there was a internet you would have combat fishing conditions on about every good weekend I have fished elbow to elbow many a day. Fished two weeks ago on saturday 7am till 12pm only four fisherman . .


Your right on with that comment. Yes it is true people go to places that we talk up onn here, but I believe there isn't the crowds at any one place as it was before internet simply because people have found several places that fishing is good. Before the I.N. places that were good were found by word of mouth or news articles. Mellon siad it, if you don't want people to know don't post it. 
We created this site to share information and we have done just that. Yes there has been some complaining but all in all I think the members here have done an outstanding job sharing information. Information on here has made me give up , well cut way back, on tournament fishing and get out and enjoy different types of fishing. I sold my waders a while ago and now have bought a new pair, I quit ice fishing WAY WAY back and now as most of you know love it. I'm selling my bass boat for a boat I can relax in, troll, and drift fish. Why?? Because of this site. I have learned to relax and fish like we all should. Thanks for all that DO share information on here I for one have benefitted from it. Not fishing the secret places you have just trying new and different things. Life is good guys Thanks!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

The big problem with aberdeen is that the prime location is pretty small..when you get 40 people fishing in an area only big enough for 4 it kinda ruins it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes true Jack. I will help this problems, but saying that I will accept fresh Skipjack from OGF members rather than go to Aberdeen & fish for them myself. You see I will open a spot on the bank just becasue I'm that nice of a guy.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I was down there yesterday, and I knew about Aberdeen years ago before there were posts on here about it. We head down from Columbus a few times a years usually. When I was down there yesterday that was the most people I have seen down there. I don't know if it was because it was 60F outside at 7 am or because of the posts about the fishing. Most people we saw though fished for an hour or two and left. That leads me to believe they are fairly local and fish it often anyways. We fished for over 12 hours because we drove 4 hrs round-trip. 

You find this kinda thing on all the boards. No one ever used to talk about Pike Island but as soon as some sauger, whitebass, or smallies are being caught everyone wants to know how to get there, etc. I don't think it hurts anything. Its nice to fish new areas every now and again. There is ALOT of fish in the Ohio River. I can understand not wanting a ton of people in your spots but it is a pretty public area. It doesnt get much easier than a paved lot and a well worn path. All I can say is this, people will always find out if the fish are running. Whether you post about it or not makes no difference.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

So do you think that people tell all about such and such spot because they want to help the masses catch fish or do you think it is more of the LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME outlook ? 
What some people call a good day of fishing ( sitting in a circle of boats casting within 2 ft of everyones boat catching 16 in walleye at CJ Brown ) is not consider a good day of fishing by others .
I think you needed another entry such as Catch fish all of the time and NEVER tells the truth about it to anyone period , add that to your list and I bet you more guys will vote .
Maybe one more entry besides the one I just mentioned ( Have posted and wish I had not now it is a$$holes to elbows everytime I go to my spot) . GOOD POST , though !


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I know of a couple spots for skips, if the weather and water are right. There's usually only a couple people fishing and you can fill the cooler in no time. Just have to be in the right place at the right time, and pick your days carefully. Now I just need to buy a bigger bait freezer.  

Slip


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Went to stuart station friday and there was only four fisherman at the mouth.Most of the time it was just two fisherman with guys coming an going. Only one boat and he went stright up never stopped.Hung some nice fish by the way.I think that the good weather brings out the fisherman and with limited productive areas to fish in the winter its hard to judge the impact that posting would have on other waters by using stuart station as your standerd.
I have spots that I will take to my grave an spots that I freely share with the web site. I think posting info in general terms rather than specific terms would help preserve you areas.After all most guys on this web site will know whats up with just general info.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm not convinced that reports on fishing boards has that much effect on too many places.in some instances it can open an area to more pressure and negative impact,but those would mostly be small,fragile waters.
certain places like larger lakes,rivers,etc have seen plenty of pressure for years before the internet.in fact i think someof those places may even receive less pressure now,than 20 years ago.
population growth also has an impact.lots more people fishing now,than 20-30 years ago,whch contributes to pressure.
i used to fish the maumee run every year,and 20-30 years ago,it was crazy.still that way,but i've been told the crowds aren't as bad as back then.same with freemont eye and white runs.i can also remember big boat packs on erie back then.
i've fished many other places in years gone by,that were very crowded,and see little difference today.
my favorite lake(no,i'm not afraid to say hoover,LOL)has seen an increase in fishermen over the past several years,and it's probably partly due to internet exposure,but probably as much a result of the increased population and pressure on alum and other places,that's driving people to quieter waters.
i also doubt places like deercreek spillway are much worse for wear,because i remember 20 or more years ago,trying to squeeze into the solid line of people on any nice fall through spring day.
i'll give info freely,but i am less specific about some areas/spots,than others,based on the particular body of water.i'll also share info in private with some people,rather than post it openly forthe world to see  
as has been mentioned,the net can be a great place for introducing people to new places,experiences,and i've gained things that i never would have without it.some of those things have been fishing locations,new technigues,tackle,etc.but the most enjoyable thing i've gained is several people to share friendship and fishing with.and that makes it worth what few negative effects the net may have


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

You have the right to post whatever you like and everyone who reads your post including"guests" has the right to act on it. It is like standing on stage and talking to a crowd. If you go to a seminar where a guide or expert is speaking to a group,he will give tips on equiptment,presentations,general areas to fish at certain times of the year,ETC. What he won't tell you is a specific spot. If he did he would be out of a job. I fish Aberdeen about once a year due to travel distance and the fact it can run hot or cold. People can slay them today and you can go there a day or two later and find the discharge running cold and the fishing slow.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't think it is so much in the fishery going down hill , as it is what makes a good day of fishing to some going down hill . To some going to a paylake is a good day which I have no problem with to each their own .
The walleye run in the rivers up north that Misfit mentioned are some peoples only chance at a trophy walleye if they are willing to put up with the crowds and the abuse that sometimes comes along in that type of fishing to me it rates right up there with paylake fishing . If I had to bet I would say that the walleye have been getting wacked there for 100 years or so and it doesn,t seem to have had a bad affect on the lake . 
The Ohio River doesn't see much pressure at all except at the locks in the fall and spring for sauger and such . The Bass boys beat it up pretty good in tourneys all summer but most of those clubs restock the Ohio River with Bass to offset any damage they might do the river seems in real good shape . 
The amount of shad and skipjacks in the river this past summer was unreal so I doubt very much if more guys fishing at the hotwater discharges would ever hurt the river .


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I made the mistake of posting a wiper site last fall here, now I did see maybe 3-4 more guys fishing there than usual, but the killer was when the guy that had been fishing this hole forever caught up to me in the parking lot, accused me of being "LittleMiamiJeff" and cussed me up one side to another. I didn't see it, but the rumor mill said a "bus" load from the Dayton area unloaded immediately after my post (ok, who owns the bus!  )
I was down at the hole a week or so after post, two guys asked me if I was LittleMiamiJeff, I'd never seen them before in my life! Kinda scary. 
I'm a bit more leary of sharing now, PM just a couple (literally) guys with any specific info. 
Aberdeen is unusual, we don't have many WWD like that around, that I'm aware of.
Someone else said it, PLENTY of fish in the Ohio River, and I like Dale's attitude, shoulder to shoulder isn't for me, even for "trophy", I work too hard at work to fight over a fishing spot, I'll paddle somewhere quiet, let the wind rock me to sleep first.
Had offer to fish for rainbow trout released at Isabella a couple of weekends ago, no thanks. Spent 5 hours on East Fork instead, skunked, but very satisfied by the time I got out of the water.
Just my opinion, I fished Aberdeen once, would go back, but don't want to be a target for hooks and lead in my yak!  
LMJ


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I wont post about Aberdeen anymore. I did post awhile back that I got skunked there, but that didn't stop the onslaught. The very next time I was there it was packed. I've fished that place for 8 or 10 years and almost always saw regulars. Now there are people everywhere, and there is only one small spot that is prime. It is crowded if you have more than three or four guys fishing it. I used to fish it every weekend before this year, but probably wont go back this year(fished it twice). As my name suggests, I love those striped fish but I wont go back. There is another place on the Ohio River thats good for stripers and hybrids but I wont go there because of the crowds. Give me space, peace, and quite. One thing you cant control is the posting of others about "your spot". Thats happened to me on another favorite spot of mine. In 30 yrs of fishing that spot I have seen maybe 10 people. Now that we have the internet, I see people there all the time.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I was invited to fish there today, but I've been fishing it for years anyway....long before the inception of this site. That's a spot that gets mentioned by almost anyone who fishes the river. Strike up a conversation, sooner or later the "warm water discharge" is mentioned. The place is either good or a skunk hole. Usually the latter for me, but as *always* you hear about "yesterday,etc" how the water was boiling, etc. It's about an hour & a half drive, I'd rather hit some other spots, preferably from a boat. Since I sold mine, I've only fished about 2-3 times. 
Anyway, all known spots get more pressure due to more people fishing. See if you can look up the statistics on say licences sold in Ohio every 5 years to see if there's a pattern.
I'd never post a remote "secret" location, especially if someone else gave it to me. General is the (my) rule. Conditions, depth, cover, bait, etc are the key componants anyway. What works in one spot works in most all spots.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I choose option 4.

4. Never hear of the place.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Another thing I think fishermen should look at is aberdeen is a great discharge,but I got a map of the ohio and there are plenty of great discharges up and down the river on all the pools if you take the time to check them out.I have not hit aberdeen this year but have hit a couple of other discharges and now have 60 or more lbs of skipjack in the freezer.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

If I had a boat (hopefully this summer) I would never hit Aberdeen. There are so many sweet discharges that are accessible by boat that you would have your hands full trying to narrow down which ones to go to. As far as bank fishing though Aberdeen is the only 1 I have come across that can be fished from shore with great access that is on the Ohio River.

Jake


----------

